# Today would've been Bruce Lee's 73rd Birthday!!



## Stickgrappler (Nov 27, 2013)

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/11/birthday-today-wouldve-been-72nd.html

has links to some past entries with Bruce goodness!

Happy Birthday Lee sifu!


----------



## Takai (Nov 28, 2013)

.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 28, 2013)

Would be interesting to see the direction he took his art, had he lived.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 28, 2013)

Tames D said:


> Would be interesting to see the direction he took his art, had he lived.


 
Yes it would have


----------



## Tames D (Nov 28, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yes it would have



Where do you think he would have gone with it? More goundwork? Sticks?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 29, 2013)

Tames D said:


> Where do you think he would have gone with it? More goundwork? Sticks?



Not exactly sure but I will say as much as I liked the JKD class I was briefly in, I do not think he would be entirely happy that it has become a style. I keep on thinking about this quote from him



> Again let me remind you Jeet Kune Do is just a name used, a boat to get one across, and once across it is to be discarded and not to be carried on one's back



which comes from this



> I have not invented a "new style," composite, modified or otherwise that is set within distinct form as apart from "this" method or "that" method. On the contrary, I hope to free my followers from clinging to styles, patterns, or molds. Remember that Jeet Kune Do is merely a name used, a mirror in which to see "ourselves". . . Jeet Kune Do is not an organized institution that one can be a member of. Either you understand or you don't, and that is that.
> 
> There is no mystery about my style. My movements are simple, direct and non-classical. The extraordinary part of it lies in its simplicity. Every movement in Jeet Kune-Do is being so of itself. There is nothing artificial about it. I always believe that the easy way is the right way. Jeet Kune-Do is simply the direct expression of one's feelings with the minimum of movements and energy. The closer to the true way of Kung Fu, the less wastage of expression there is.
> 
> ...



And if he did continue development I am not sure it would have a whole lot more ground work beyond what the guy I trained with all to briefly said "I know enough about the ground to know I don't want to be there and how to get off it"

But this is going way of post topic


----------

